# Steelhead at night



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone fish for steelhead at night?
Will they bite?
Might be tough but if you know your holes..
Glow jig? 
Shouldn't be as spooky under the cover of dark.
Have the river to your self, no pressure on fish.
What about headlamp? Scare them?
Lantern on shore maybe.
Just thoughts
I'll bet I'm not the only one to think about it.
Whos tried it?


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I've done it lots of times. Can be quite good fishing but you need to keep all light off the water. Use a head light or something to re tie when you have to. The fish don't seem to be as spooky at nite, but you need to keep the light off the water as that will put them down. Once they get used to the dark they seem to dislike any light, at least on the river I fished at nite.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

In a lot of the good spots it can be as busy as daytime. Yes it works. Glow jigs and waxies or spawn .


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Good stuff, thanks.
I thought the light on the water might be an issue.
I'm hoping a lantern on shore won't be to much light in the water, a little back light to assist in seeing what you are doing and let you keep headlight off. 
I've used the little glow sticks on top of the bobber at night floatIng spawn for kings in the fall. That shouldn't shook the steel, ya think? 
Be nice for urban spots that get too much pressure in the daylight.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Hit the Joe around 4:00 A.M. with white glow wobble glows, you will catch fish!


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Mettle.. Why 4am? That when the fishes alarm goes off :smile-mad
I can't usually stay up that late or get up that early.. Unless it's to hunt or fish.

Glow wobbles, glow jigs, oh goodie.. More stuff to buy.
If I get a chance to dark fish before buying more gear I'll just rely on their good eyesight and nose I guess. 

Sounds fun. May be better sport in the end of March tho with temps still dropping hard at night. Sigh, I'm getting old.


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

I used went to LSSU and we used to cast glow cleos under the international bridge after dark. It was awesome, no one around and ya never knew what u were gonna catch, got lots of steelhead that way.......In the Soo if ya never heard of lake superior state, we always fished the canadian side though


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Davelobi said:


> Mettle.. Why 4am? That when the fishes alarm goes off :smile-mad
> I can't usually stay up that late or get up that early.. Unless it's to hunt or fish.
> 
> Glow wobbles, glow jigs, oh goodie.. More stuff to buy.
> ...


That just seems to be the start of the morning bite!... you can catch em before, just not as well. It seems to be the water with light on it (like around dams)to be the best, Steelhead like most fish are drawn to light. I've done other stretches of water with lights and without lights and had no difference in catches, was just more difficult to see the rods when pullin plugs....


----------

